# Is skiing addictive?



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

"Compulsive need for and use of a habit-forming substance (heroin,  nicotine, alcohol, etc.) characterized by tolerance and by well-defined  physiological symptoms upon withdrawal".
"Persistent compulsive use of a substance known by the user to be harmful".

*Addict: * "One who is addicted to a substance."

*Addict: (v)* "To devote or surrender oneself to something habitually or obsessively."

Colloquial  use of the words addict and addiction have progressed in recent years  to include many things not inherently harmful and not characterized by  any withdrawal other than the feeling of loss. For example, some  Steamboaters may say they are addicted to skiing. There may actually be  some truth to this; look at the person (usually with a history of  addiction to a substance, perhaps in early or marginal recovery from  substance abuse)  compulsively skiing to the detriment of his marriage  or family commitments, or even work; he may "devote or surrender himself  obsessively to skiing." He may be doing something harmful to his  marriage or job, but when the season is over, he does not have  physiological withdrawal. He may feel loss, but more likely will find  another process to participate in "habitually or obsessively."


This  behavior is compulsive, but it is not the same as addiction to a mind  altering substance. The danger here, to continue with this example, is  in substituting skiing for alcohol, heroin, prescription pills, or  speed. Certainly physical exercise is good for everyone, and can be  helpful to the addict who is discontinuing the use of a mind altering  substance; but if the addict simply begins to use skiing compulsively  and does not embrace the work and process of recovery, he is likely to  return to substance use and abuse when the season is over. He will find  skiing only goes so far in helping deal with the underlying pain, anger,  and other feelings he has been covering up with substances and now with  obsessive skiing.


The point is that the addict is the problem;  the skiing, even the substance, is not really the problem. A non-addict  can have an intense interest in something, perhaps reading or art, or  some form of exercise. This passion does not become destructive. The  non-addict (I hesitate to say "normal person" as everyone's idea of what  constitutes normal is different) does not switch from intense and  passionate reading, writing, painting, or skiing to abuse of alcohol or  pills when he stops reading, writing, painting, or skiing. Non-addicts  can have an intense interest or passion for something; this is not  addiction; it is intense interest or passion for something that enhances  their lives and is not destructive; they are not addicts; they are  passionate and intense people or people with intense and passionate  interests.


The real issue here is that addicts are different from  other people. If you ever have the opportunity to listen to an addict  (even one in recovery for many years) try to explain to a non-addict  (spouse, therapist, friend or family) how he thinks or feels, and see  the puzzled look on the non-addict's face, then watch two addicts  talking to each other, nodding their heads and finishing each others  sentences, you will see the difference.


Again, the danger for the  addict is in substituting something for the drug instead of working on  recovery; it does not usually last and it does not provide for  resolution of past issues and progression to a clean, sober, and  responsible life.


So, to answer the question, "is everyone  addicted to something?" No, some people are addicts and they are  susceptible to becoming addicted to any substance or process they use.  Other people, perhaps 85% to 90% of the population, are not addicts;  they can safely have intense interests and not risk destructive and  harmful addictions or physiological withdrawal symptoms.


 

 *About The Author,  Dawn V. Obrecht*


*Dr. Dawn Obrecht*  is the only MD addiction medicine specialist on the western slope of  Colorado. She is a Fellow of the American Society of Addiction Medicine  and her office is in Steamboat Springs, Colorado. She does consultations  and referrals anywhere in the country and can be reached at  970-846-8479 or through www.docdawn.com.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2013)

"*** Nor are our neurochemicals one to one matches for these illicit drugs. In fact, they’re significantly more powerful. The most common endorphin produces by the body is 100 times more powerful (thus more addictive) than morphine. 
Which is to say,* the particular neurochemicals produced by action sports are far more potent than any drug single drug *around and—since one cannot cocktail massive amounts of speed, cocaine, and heroin without ending up dead—adrenaline sports are really the only way to get this kind of taste.*** "

-S. Kotler, "The Addictive Nature of Adrenaline Sports"
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-playing-field/200803/the-addicitve-nature-adrenaline-sport


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I have been sick all weekend and unable to ski and I am jonesing big time.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 3, 2013)

What's the question ? :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> What's the question ? :lol:



I think you've been at the beach too long!


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes definitely addictive. My dad would say exercise is addictive, I might agree but not in a fun kind of way. Although if dh skiing counts as exercise (it isn't if you are just cruising) than its certainly fun exercise.
devote myself- give me another reason to sit in a plane with people coughing on me for 6 hours!
obsessively- being on a forum in itself is somewhat obsessive, the fact that I'm doing it for skiing means I'm obsessed with skiing
harmful- a) its hard to do homework while watching skiing videos
b) "no balls you won't hit that jump!" "yeah I will!" *crash*
c) you In april: "I'd like to check my account balance please" 
teller: "your bank account has $4.53" 
you:"Guess I shouldn't have skiied all winter..."


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2013)

Well it must be. I am starting to get pretty bitchy around these parts and I largely blame the shit weather and shit mid-season conditions which are causing me to ski less and not have as much fun when I do.

Withdrawls are a bitch!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 5, 2013)

If being addicted to skiing wasn't possible this forum wouldn't exist! =)

Lots of truth to the article. I've been trying to explain to people that I am legitimately addicted to skiing fresh snow. Nobody believes me and dismiss it as obsessive behavior.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> If being addicted to skiing wasn't possible this forum wouldn't exist! =)
> 
> Lots of truth to the article. I've been trying to explain to people that I am legitimately addicted to skiing fresh snow. Nobody believes me and dismiss it as obsessive behavior.



People who know me understand that in winter it is all about skiing. In summer I post on a ski fourm more then any other fourms.


----------



## 180 (Feb 5, 2013)

Without a doubt.  It robs my productivity for 6 months.


----------



## DiggerOC (Feb 5, 2013)

Sure is, I've been going every weekend


----------



## marcy32 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ohh ya it is, this will be my 4th time snowboarding and I am already so addicted


----------



## gladerider (Feb 5, 2013)

'"he does not have physiological withdrawal "

what? come april my family knows not to deal with me coz i'm the biggest a-hole due to withdrawal. 

absolutely is addictive. if you are reading this site several times a day that means you are somehow anticipating or reminiscing the last adrenalin rush. you are a junky! just accept it:beer:


----------



## JaniceOC (Feb 5, 2013)

If so I'm an addict.


----------



## dlague (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn straight - When you look forward to the weekends so you can ski both days - sneak in some night skiing now and then, saddened by warm weather, super excited about a snow storm, 90% of your likes on FB are skiing/snowboarding related, in the summer you spend time researching the southern hemisphere, summer is considered gear buying season, build backyad jibs for summer use and you look forward to September to check Loveland's snowmaking countdown clock - well I would say it is!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

When people who hate snow and put it on Facebook's then get mad at me because I tell them to try skiing and snowboarding and they might like snow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2013)

Just ask my ex, she'll tell you all about it...


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep - no doubt.


----------



## Anklebiter (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn, you just profiled me. :lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 24, 2014)

Bump

According to my girlfriend, I'm an addict

I've never had an addiction to drugs or alcohol before, but if I don't get in my one day of skiing a week I do feel like I'm going through withdrawal. Usually involves checking the snow report of every ski resort within 75 miles daily, day dreaming at work when it's slow, and the jonesing factor doubling every day I don't hit the slopes. If I miss a pow days it's even worse.


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump
> 
> According to my girlfriend, I'm an addict
> 
> I've never had an addiction to drugs or alcohol before, but if I don't get in my one day of skiing a week I do feel like I'm going through withdrawal. Usually involves checking the snow report of every ski resort within 75 miles daily, day dreaming at work when it's slow, and the jonesing factor doubling every day I don't hit the slopes. If I miss a pow days it's even worse.



Yup.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## x10003q (May 27, 2014)

Is heroin?


----------



## Cornhead (May 28, 2014)

Yes, and if you're posting on a ski forum in May, you're officially an addict. Twelve step program?  SA, Sliders Anonymous? Gotta admit, gave half a thought of driving to Mt. Washington to join in on the T4T Slackfest last weekend, but fought the urge. One run is too many, seven months is not enough.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 3, 2014)

Your asking the question in the wrong place. Addicts can't admit that they have a problem.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 4, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your asking the question in the wrong place. Addicts can't admit that they have a problem.



I don't have a problem!!!!!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah man. Admitting it is apparently the first step in quitting so I try hard not to.


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2014)

Considering that the season is done (with the exception of a few trips out west or skiing Tucks) and several of us are still posting about skiing, ya - I think you might say it is addicting!


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 6, 2014)

dlague said:


> Considering that the season is done (with the exception of a few trips out west or skiing Tucks) and several of us are still posting about skiing, ya - I think you might say it is addicting!



I think in my case it has more to do with Internet addiction!


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 6, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Yeah man. Admitting it is apparently the first step in quitting so I try hard not to.



I tell my family "I'm addicted deal with it. " ( in a nice way) besides it's a healthy thing , benifits to ones mental state , non skiers were miserable this year .....
Rehab is for quitters anyway


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 6, 2014)

It's not addictive. Wanting to ski year round is normal. According to me.  My  wife and friends think differently.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 7, 2014)

I can quit whenever I want.


----------



## podunk77 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yesterday was a beautiful 80 degree day, my neighbors were out barbecuing and passing out steak sandwiches to whoever stopped by, and I spent most of the afternoon on Google Earth checking out satellite images of ski areas.  Put me down as having a problem.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 8, 2014)

podunk77 said:


> Yesterday was a beautiful 80 degree day, my neighbors were out barbecuing and passing out steak sandwiches to whoever stopped by, and I spent most of the afternoon on Google Earth checking out satellite images of ski areas.  Put me down as having a problem.



Been there, done that. Except I'll use google street view at some of the ski resorts where a google employee drove around the trails with a snowmobile.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't have a problem!!!!!


Exactly, if it has no negative effect on one's behavior...in so far as getting along in life with providing the basics needed in this so-called society, I don't see a problem...


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 8, 2014)

podunk77 said:


> Yesterday was a beautiful 80 degree day, my neighbors were out barbecuing and passing out steak sandwiches to whoever stopped by, and I spent most of the afternoon on Google Earth checking out satellite images of ski areas.  Put me down as having a problem.



Try this site, Topo's and Sat.

http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgIDAifjiCgw


----------



## jimk (Jun 9, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I think in my case it has more to do with Internet addiction!


Word.

Yesterday I spent about an hour of a beautiful June Sunday looking at pictures I took last season to see if there were any hidden jewels I could find with a little cropping and optimizing.  Here is one of some random stranger having a nice run, wishing I was back in that environment again


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

My wife is on travel this week and I plan on watching ski movies - is that bad?


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

True to my word!  Final line "The world is out playground!  I miss the snow!








i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 12, 2014)

Diagnosed as terminal today


----------



## Abubob (Jun 13, 2014)

The first step toward healing is to admit you have a problem.

I do not.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> The first step toward healing is to admit you have a problem.
> 
> I do not.



Who says we want to be healed!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jun 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> Who says we want to be healed!



I do not.

All I said was the first step toward being healed is to admit you have a problem.

Do you think you have a problem?

I do not.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I do not.
> 
> All I said was the first step toward being healed is to admit you have a problem.
> 
> ...



I do not - I think!  If I do then I will accept my condition.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2015)

Skiing must be addictive since I found myself making turns while mowing!


----------



## MargitRobinson (Jun 20, 2016)

Can't express any thing.


----------

